# HP Laptop screen has no color.



## JamesTyrel (Jan 23, 2010)

Hi, I recently came across a problem with my laptop earlier today, it's has no color, the display is black and white. Although, if i restart it the login in screen and all that is in full color, then the first couple seconds after logging in it's in color but then after that it goes back to black and white. I tried adjusting the display settings and all that good stuff but to no avail, it says 32k (highest) but it's lying. My laptop specs are (if this helps any):

AMD Turionx2 2.2Ghz
3Ghz RAM
NVIDIA GeForce 8200M (Graphics Card)

Any help is greatly appreciated, Thanks in advance;

JT


----------



## pww (Jan 31, 2010)

same prob here this morning !


----------



## Kharm (Jan 24, 2010)

Sounds like a software issue, but I wouldn't know how to fix it outside of restoring the damn thing. The no color thing reminds me of when you go to shut down or logout and the color in the background goes black and white. I have never seen that issue as a software issue.. You may want to run a virus scan if you don't want to restore. http://housecall.trendmicro.com/


----------



## speedster123 (Oct 18, 2006)

try an external monitor.


----------

